# So it starts....



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Today my display and another display down the way were hit by someone. My Scarecrow was tipped over and his hands broken, grave markers kicked over and broken and my lighting outright stolen. Its this type of crap that casued me to stop doing Halloween displays for awhile. I spend hours crafting Halloween "Art" just to have some fool distroy it in a matter of seconds. :xbones:


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Thats terrible.Im so sorry that happened.Why do people have to do **** like that.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Please don't let a few fools stop you from doing what you love, karma will get them in the end. Remember the kids faces on Halloween night when they come by your haunt....


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that your stuff got messed up by a few jerks. People can be so fricken stupid sometimes. Having been through it myself, I completely understand the frustration but don't give up. We're all here for moral support if you need it.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Man, that really sucks. That a portion of the reason I have yet to start setting up.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd definitely report it to the police.

We live in a decent town and a nice neighborhood - but I would not think about putting things out until the night of unless it was the basic halloween decor type stuff.

Sorry to hear about that - it's really sad.


----------



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

time to buy some camaras for servalance


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

call the cops on those......losers ill just say....


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Harbor freight has closed circuit cameras for about 28 bucks each, get some, get these suckers on tape and give'em what's commin' to'em.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about it. I wait til halloween day to set up cause of the juvnile deliquents. I don't even think they are neighbor kids, just kids coming by to look for trouble. It's alot of work for that day but worth it to enjoy the holiday the way I like to, and not let a few creeps ruin it for me. I hope you'll be able to enjoy it this year too.


----------



## BadOleRoss (Oct 7, 2006)

Very sorry to here about your loss. I have yet to experience any kind of vandalism or theft an I have to say I consider myself pretty lucky to this point. I have 4 IR wireless cameras that I dont even have hooked up yet.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm very sorry and wish I could do somthing about it. This morning I woke up and saw a big forked schwastica sign in my yard. It was hard to get ou without steooing on n e of the forks but luckily no halloween stuff was harmed.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is really disturbing, and the main reason I don't like putting stuff out early. In fact, reading this thread has now made me re-think my plan to put out the fence/columns until a couple days before. My wife and even neighbors ask why I have so much stuff but don't put it out to enjoy it a couple weeks before. I think I'd likely give up if I had a bunch of stuff broken or vandalized. I know it can be rebuilt but that doesn't help with the damage already done, and even if the police were to catch them, the penalty isn't going to be much. I dunno...it's a gamble regardless of where you live or whether or not you've had it happen before. It's just who happens to be walking by at the time and figures they want to mess with someone else's stuff. I'm envious of those who can put there things out unmolested for a few weeks before, but I choose to play it safe and as stated, in spite of the work involved for one day/night, I at least know my stuff won't be trashed.
Really sorry for this and hope you forge ahead to enjoy this year.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with everyone that's posted... 

We normally take our camper and stuff to a campground with some
friends or ours and decorate the two campsites as one.

Well, this year my job is keeping us from going this time...

So all we've done at the house is put up a few lights and inflatables...

Even with the inflatables, I worry about someone damaging them, but at 
least it's not the props I worked long and hard at.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

My sympathies go out to ya Hidehoman.  We have a high traffic area of kids going to school and pass my house everyday. I have also learned to only put certain things out before Halloween because I really don't want to keep putting out the expense of repairing damages that are done by kids - especially the homemade props. Fortunately, I take the day before and day of Halloween to put the rest of my yardhaunt together because I don't trust the kids that go by. It hasn't happened in a couple of years but that's because I didn't give them a chance. "Mischief Night" is still practiced in my town.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry that this has happened to you. I don't understand why people are so mean and unthoughtful. They have no idea the time and effort that is put into these props.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

What a bunch of jerks.
I'd want to hunt them down and skin them alive and then use them in a future haunt. :O
Haha but in all honesty, I'd be so upset if that happened to me.
All the hard work demolished to nothing in a matter of maybe five minutes?
That's pretty crappy. :/

Luckilly I have never experienced that, but I always take it into consideration just in case.
Of course we're luckier than alot of you guys.
Our haunt is done at a summer campground for disabled kids.
There are security officers there all year long, even when no one is there.
There are also at least two or three security guards near each exhibit every night that our haunt is open.
We're very fortunate to have that. 

Sorry about your stuff though, Hidehoman.


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that! If that happened to me I would call the police and you should do that is private property. Some kids have tried to mess with my haunt on the Halloween I just set off my car alarm


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

My condolences Hidehoman, that really sucks. I have always wanted to put out decorations at the beginning of October, but never seem to actually get them out. In part because I am usually still working on decorations, but also I drag my feet just because I fear the same would happen to my stuff. 

There is the paradox, we work long and hard on our props and want to show them off as much as possible but due to imbeciles like you encountered, we often limit how much they are exposed to people out of concern.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Moon Dog said:


> I agree with everyone that's posted...
> 
> We normally take our camper and stuff to a campground with some
> friends or ours and decorate the two campsites as one.
> ...


INFLATEABLES????????MOONIE,MOONIE,MOONIE.I think working those late hours has your head all screwed up.:googly:


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your truble but i can totally relate. I only put my display up on the 31st because some upstanding citizens took a baseball bat to 4 weeks of work. Still the night is always a sucsess and the kids always like to see the new things I put out. So we just have to work the system. Happy Halloween anyway. Try not to get too discouraged.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

skullboy said:


> INFLATEABLES????????MOONIE,MOONIE,MOONIE.I think working those late hours has your head all screwed up.


Yeah, I think that you're right on that one! 

The wife put them up while I was sleeping... that's my story and I'm sticking to it! 

When we're camping, we make a "cutesy" side for the younger kids that would be too 
scared to through the cemetary side...


----------

